# What's up with tivolution?



## nvaughan3 (May 11, 2006)

It only has 3 programs listed - in one category. But I see plenty of ads. What's going on and why has tivolution become worthless?


----------



## wilcotree (Jun 26, 2006)

i'm hoping it's just a glitch and comes back soon. I am having the same thing here. Only category is "Opening Night" and only three shows listed. I used to find some cool showings listed in there.


----------

